# Surrogacy in Mexico



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

This recent article reports changes to surrogacy law in Mexico - which have reportedly left a US couple stuck without a birth certificate for their surrogate born child in Mexico - http://www.bionews.org.uk/page_522610.asp. As law and practice is evolving, it remains ever important to proactively and carefully manage the legal issues and pitfalls.

All the best

Louisa


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Here's another article which reports changes to surrogacy law in Mexico - http://edition.cnn.com/2015/05/08/americas/mexico-us-couple-surrogacy-snafu/?iid=ob_article_organicsidebar_expansion&iref=obnetwork.

All the best

Louisa


----------



## KCLarsson (May 28, 2015)

Hi all,

If anyone has surrogacy experience in Mexico?  We are considering to try in care Mexico.
Would like to know if any could share your experience?  I will update here also later on.    
Thanks & Good luck to everyone.


----------

